# Hadrian’s wall with the dog. Ideas for camping?



## sparkling (May 19, 2018)

The other half (TOH)wants to walk the wall and Marley our black lab. 
I’ve read that the walk is not particularly dog friendly with high stiles and cattle along the way. TOH isn’t fazed by this and will keep Marley under control around livestock but I wondered if anyone here has done this and have some good tips. 
He’s planning on camping along the way.


----------



## kebabking (May 19, 2018)

i can particularly recomend Winshields Farm campsite at Bardon Mill - its on the Wall, and the pub at Twice Brewed is about 5 minutes walk.

theres a couple of bothies within easy walking distance of the wall - stone cottages, free, no services but usually with a fire and sleeping platforms. PM if you're interested in the GR's.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 19, 2018)

Dogs


----------



## sparkling (May 19, 2018)

kebabking said:


> i can particularly recomend Winshields Farm campsite at Bardon Mill - its on the Wall, and the pub at Twice Brewed is about 5 minutes walk.
> 
> theres a couple of bothies within easy walking distance of the wall - stone cottages, free, no services but usually with a fire and sleeping platforms. PM if you're interested in the GR's.



Thank you. I’ll be in touch


----------

